# Wellesley "Special" Police?



## iris (Jun 29, 2003)

I was talking to a friend about applying to an auixilary PD somewhere in MA, and he suggested i try applying to the "Wellelsey Special Police". 

Anyone know what makes them so "special"? Can anyone comment on the application process or how the job is?

Adam


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

It's very hard to become a special in Wellesley. Usually the only specials they have are the cops at Babson,Wellesley College and some other private school police department. The other specials are their dispatchers if they wish to make extra money working details. They have some aux but unsure if they still do. If they do, they don't do squat. Look for departments on the south shore or western/central mass. Their reserves do everything.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Well the south shore reserves dont do much unless you r refereing to Norton or some of the towns arond Middleboro. The central/western mass towns r the places to go.


----------



## JP64 (Jul 25, 2002)

Wellesley PD has its own specials other than officers from Wellesley and Babson Colleges and the Dana Hall H.S. Usually, the specials are their dispatchers, but they have hired others from outside of the dept. & town, though such hires are few and far between. Specials with the town have to work one weekend night a month to stay active, I believe, and can take out a cruiser and answer calls, usually as back up. I do not recall if they have Ch. 90. 

Wellesley College officers are offered Town details, though Babson is not, as they are not armed. I am unsure about Dana Hall H.S. They used to carry, but I do not know if they still do and if they work Town details.

Good Luck, stay safe.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2003)

wellesley special is just another name for aux, they do carry, and can work town details and make a lot of money doing it. they can make m/v stops but need a f/t to write the ticket, they dont like them making stops. lots of paid details at wellesley college. there main job is checking the town buildings but they can be used on any call for anything such as alarm, medicals, bs animal calls. they cant go on a call for a report such as a 209a report, but can write a report if they saw something, but they can be very active on friday and sat nights depending on whats going on. there not hiring any specials right now, only 2 of there disp's are specials, they had 2 more but they left for other jobs. its very hard to get on there i was told 1 guy waited 5 years before getting on and he worked there. babson college and wellesley college are special's po thru the town and i think so is dana hall, but dana hall is not to make mv stops.


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

wpd531 said:


> . babson college and wellesley college are special's po thru the town a*nd i think so is dana hall, but dana hall is not to make mv stops*.


 t: but, Dana Hall has a police department? How big? Do the officers go to SSPO? Carry?

Kinda curious.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2003)

re dana hall, i've been told you need your own service weapon, they dont provide one, you must have at least reserve academy beofre getting on. I've been told the pay is not great at all and there really is nothing that goes on there, your better off applying at well coll or babson, which neither of them are hiring at this time. Dana hall has 1 unmarked car, the campus is small and its only a private girls schools, they dont get any details thru wellesley pd. If it was me i would stay away from there unless you like twiddleing your thumbs all night.


----------



## KJL911 (Nov 20, 2003)

The Wellesley Special Police have been around for years (the current Chief started out as a Special Police Officer). It Is a small unit consisting of 2 of the departments dispatchers and 9 others with various backrounds. All are required to have completed at least a R/I academy. The department offers monthly "in-service" training with topics ranging from crim./con. law to partol proceedures. Specials do carry and must also pass a yearly qualification (which is provided by a department FA instructor). Most of the gear and/or uniform must be purchased by the individual, including the firearm. The department provides 1 pair of pants, 1 l/s shirt, 1 s/s shirt, and a hat. Uniform is is a navy blue shirt and navy blue pants (typical 8 pocket police style). The initial investment is huge, but can easily be made up by working a few details. Eash Spec Officer is requires to patrol a min of 1 weekend night every other week. Spec's have full police powers and can initiate mv stops. The Dept discourages MV stops because of the potential for court appearances, all Spec's have other FT jobs (mostly non LE related). Spec's get utilized alot and have an OUTSTANDING relationship with the regular department. It is very difficult to get on, but worth all the effort!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Dana Hall is not a good place. I was actually offered a job, only to turn it down a day later. The money is "decent" or at least I thought so, but I also have alot of training and experience. They used to have a marked s-10 Blazer. The school WILL NOT send officers to the SSPO, nor will they get you SSPO status - they won't pay for it. Last I knew they ONLY used Wellesley Special status... and even that status has been on and off... they have it, then they don't. Must be pissing the wrong people off. A very wierd operation. Nice campus though!

My vote: NO


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

mmmmmmmmm........private school girls........


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Killjoy,

It's only good if your a pedofile... The all girls school only goes upto the 8th grade level.


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

RPD931 said:


> Killjoy,
> 
> It's only good if your a pedofile... The all girls school only goes upto the 8th grade level.


DAMN IT!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I went to a dance at Dana Hall when I was in the 8th grade. There were some older girls there from other schools too, as high as the 9th grade, so maybe that's more your speed, Killjoy! :uc: 

Maybe you should try Fontbonne, Ursuline or Mt. Alvernia! :sly:


----------



## beau (May 2, 2002)

Hey KN and you mean to tell me that Regis is all that?? Come on, Ill give it to you, you had that incident a few weeks ago. You mean to tell me you have yet to deliver a newspaper or better yet when it snows, be prepared to, YES, clean off the cars for the nuns. The best one by far is hanging up the freakin Xmas lights for the school that was the best. Your lucky you are only there once a week because it is enough to drive you to the crazy house.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

I have a friend who went to Dana Hall, and I can say without a doubt that they go all the way through high school. If you don't believe me, check out www.danahall.org.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Yeh, I went to St. Sebastians and we definatly had dances with them. (High School) So there ya go Killjoy....


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Oh my God, you guys are seriously trying to convince Killjoy that he can go to Dana Hall to pick up chicks!!! How sad!!!

By the way, Xaverian boys were the best! :wink:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> By the way, Xaverian boys were the best! :wink:


Funny you say that, I heard Michael Jackson say the same thing. :lol:


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

*Funny*

:shock: ..... :lol: .... :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

shawnr76 said:


> I heard Michael Jackson say the same thing.


With your own two ears? How long have *you* been hanging around Michael Jackson? :huh:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> With your own two ears? How long have *you* been hanging around Michael Jackson? :huh:


Long enough to master the moonwalk and learn the otherside of Bubbles the Monkey. :monkeyea:


----------

